# My Wife Won't Do It



## JacaRanda (Dec 7, 2013)

Thought I would share a few from my Wifey.  Hopefully it will draw her into TPF so she can keep an eye on me and my shannagins. Or better yet, join in the shannagins!

#1 

untitled-40 by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr

#2 

untitled-20 by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr

#3

untitled-22 by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr

#4 


untitled-47 by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr

#5


untitled-17 by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr

#6 


untitled-11 by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 7, 2013)

Really nice set. Someone has a great eye. Later Ed


----------



## ratssass (Dec 7, 2013)

...i think it's obvious....she doesn't want to show you up!!


----------



## baturn (Dec 7, 2013)

Yep, she should join us. These are very nice.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2013)

Pretty decent shootin'!


----------



## weepete (Dec 7, 2013)

Very nice shots mate, your Mrs has a good eye


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 7, 2013)

ratssass said:


> ...i think it's obvious....she doesn't want to show you up!!



LOL, no doubt.  I think she really knows it, but understands my sensitive ego.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 7, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Pretty decent shootin'!



Thanks D-sizzle!


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 7, 2013)

weepete said:


> Very nice shots mate, your Mrs has a good eye



Thanks Mr. W/P.  She is not convinced, but I am working on her.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 7, 2013)

If we like her better can we just swap you guys out? We are trying to clean up this forum a little.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 7, 2013)

Excellent shots!  Love the last one, the gold in the water exactly matches the gold in the eye.  Very well done.


----------



## Stevepwns (Dec 7, 2013)

Love these.   very nicely done. Let her know the more people we have the better the shenanigans...  how could she say no to that.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice set


----------



## annamaria (Dec 7, 2013)

She a good eye for sure. Really nice shots.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> If we like her better can we just swap you guys out? We are trying to clean up this forum a little.



Oh my goodness, I had to call her over to get a good chuckle out of this.  Touche!  :hail:


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 7, 2013)

Very nice, I do hope she will consider joining in as she has a good eye for situations and composition.  I like #1 and #4 best of all.

WesternGuy


----------



## kathyt (Dec 7, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > If we like her better can we just swap you guys out? We are trying to clean up this forum a little.
> ...


Just keeping it real around here JR. Ya know what I mean. She has some skill too. You better hang on to her.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 7, 2013)

Beautiful shots.  And honestly if she does dishes occasionally then I wouldn't really gripe much about her refusing to post her work to TPF - lol.


----------



## terri (Dec 7, 2013)

Tell her she's a hit, and we already consider her part of the TPF family!   :heart:


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 8, 2013)

Tell the Misses, excellent shots!


----------



## TKD (Dec 9, 2013)

Wonderful captures!


----------



## sm4him (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, how did I miss this thread? Your wife's got some beautiful work here!  I'd be really happy to have shot any of those!

You could give your wife a TPF membership and her very own username for Christmas. :lmao:
Then you all could do what my oldest son and I sometimes do. Sit in the same room and "talk" to each other on a social media site!


----------



## lambertpix (Dec 9, 2013)

Great set - these are all really nice.  The gold water in that last one is pretty fantastic.


----------



## paigew (Dec 9, 2013)

These are great! My faves are 2,4, and 5


----------



## ratssass (Dec 9, 2013)

> You could give your wife a TPF membership and her very own username for Christmas.



...thats a great idea!!


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 9, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...




Or if worse comes to worse just change the avatar to one of her choosing, hand her the camera and walk away. :mrgreen:  Great shots by the way.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 9, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Wow, how did I miss this thread? Your wife's got some beautiful work here! I'd be really happy to have shot any of those!
> 
> You could give your wife a TPF membership and her very own username for Christmas. :lmao:
> Then you all could do what my oldest son and I sometimes do. Sit in the same room and "talk" to each other on a social media site!



Thank you Sharon. Here is the kicker.....We met in a yahoo chatroom. Once she moved down from Canada, we did continue to chat in the same room we met - right next to each other.

Rhonda has been a member since Feb.  Jacaranda_wifey


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you so much to everyone who liked and/or commented on my pics    I appreciate the comments.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 10, 2013)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> Thank you so much to everyone who liked and/or commented on my pics    I appreciate the comments.



Hey, look who finally joined. Lol. Welcome, and you're .......welcome.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 10, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> Jacaranda_wifey said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much to everyone who liked and/or commented on my pics    I appreciate the comments.
> ...



Oh great. She is spying on me.  I'm doomed!


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you Elngerson. I will try to pop in once in awhile. Someone has to keep an eye on my other half lol. The good thing is hubby told me no politics, no religion and no healthcare &#8230;..yeahhhh - that should make for much more civil conversations (tongue in cheek) &#8230;.. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacarandaphotos_wifey/


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 10, 2013)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> Thank you Elngerson. I will try to pop in once in awhile. Someone has to keep an eye on my other half lol. The good thing is hubby told me no politics, no religion and no healthcare &#8230;..yeahhhh - that should make for much more civil conversations (tongue in cheek) &#8230;..
> 
> Flickr: Jacaranda Photos - Wifey's Photostream



Digging the hummingbird photos. Nice work. Maybe I should try and get my wife into photography too&#8230;&#8230;..nah, that would be dangerous to the economy. lol


----------



## Tiller (Dec 10, 2013)

Welcome!

And nice shots!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 10, 2013)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> Thank you Elngerson. I will try to pop in once in awhile. Someone has to keep an eye on my other half lol. The good thing is hubby told me no politics, no religion and no healthcare &#8230;..yeahhhh - that should make for much more civil conversations (tongue in cheek) &#8230;..
> 
> Flickr: Jacaranda Photos - Wifey's Photostream



Keeping an eye on your other half sounds like a full time job to say the least.. lol

Glad you decided to grace us with your presence and I hope it won't be long before you shove him out of the way and take command of the keyboard once again.  I really enjoyed your images!


----------

